# Is it possible my assassin snails bred?



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, so as the title suggests, I found a teeny tiny little assassin snail in my tank last week. I have about 4 in my 55g (i think?) and Ive had them for about a year now. Now it is hard to count them, and maybe this guy just was hiding and hadnt eaten in some time (I try to swap them out for my little fluval edge which is seeming to be my snail breeding headquarters) and is still small cause it hasnt been swapped in a while.. but it is smaller than half the size of my other assassin snails. Possible? Impossible?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes , it is possible , I had two , both disappeared after two weeks and one came back with many babies


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, it's likely a baby assassin. They breed easily but not as prolific as the ramhorn or pond snails


----------

